# Is there a difference in the WNBA's and NBA's styles of play?



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Is there a difference in the WNBA's and NBA's style of play?*

Ok, everyone. My friend here says he doesn't watch the WNBA because the styles are different. He says the NBA style is more interesting, though he stayed on the physicality of the genders the entire time. I don't see these differences, though I do see, the shorter length of the game, the smaller ball, the shorter shot clock, the shorter season, and the fact that the 3 point line is farther in. Is the style of the 2 pro leagues truly that different?

He says, " Since nobody in the league [WNBA] can play like guys like Iverson, McGrady, Kobe and Pierce, I'm not going to watch it. If they do have players that play with that type of excitement, then I will."

He likes watching women's soccer, tennis, and volleyball because the women play like the men do. 

I know there are plenty of men who feel the way he does, but as far as it being a valid reason for not watching the WNBA, I don't think so.

Again, I ask, are the styles truly that different? And why should the WNBA players play like Kobe, Paul Pierce, Allen Iverson, and Tracy McGrady?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think the style is very different between the NBA and the WNBA. To me, neither is better, just different. 

The WNBA is more a basketball "purist" game. While the play is physical, it isn't as physical as the NBA. The NBA is more like street ball to me. I love the athleticism of the players and when they do play as a team, you see some incredible things. 

The WNBA has a few problems still, in my opinion. Too many missed layups and easy shots. The players are not together long enough to really mesh as a team. And, the players are exhausted. They have been in Europe, etc. and don't really have much down time. There have been times when I wonder if UCONN or Tennessee could have beat the Comets or Sparks. But I understand why the league is doing things the way they are. It is the only way to survive.

The NBA isn't always team basketball and I believe one of the reasons we are seeing more skilled International players. Kids grow up wanting to play like NBA players and forget to learn the basic skills that stay with them the rest of their playing careers.

All in all, if you love the game of basketball, you appreciate both leagues for what they bring. 

Going back to the NBA comparison,


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I agree. The WNBA and NBA are totally different from each other.

They do miss alot of lay-ups in the WNBA. That lay-up Swoopes missed earlier in the season was ridiculous!! I actually enjoy watching the WNBA waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than the NBA, but the NBA is more....i don't know...physical i guess. My fav. shot is the alley hoop and they dont do that in the WNBA. Well it's just a matter of time anyway.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I agree that the neither league is better, just different. I have witnessed the missed lay-ups and things of the sort. Gym Rat, you are right that the WNBA players don't have long to mess with each other and they are exhausted. Do you think they could have the season that the ABL used to have or would having a season like that hurt the league? I am aware that having the ABL's season would run into the NBA season, but there may be more time to mess and work out kinks. Just a thought.

Well, I am glad there are male supporters of the WNBA in here. That makes me believe that there is hope for women's sports.


----------

